# Where to buy an enthusiast gaming PC in Dubai?



## KaiserIOM (Feb 5, 2012)

I'm moving to Dubai in a couple of months and unsure if I can get anything decent out there. I've tried google - a lot - but without success. Does anyone know if it makes sense to buy out there or before I leave the UK? I'd be very grateful for your thoughts.
Kai


----------



## ziokendo (Jan 7, 2012)

KaiserIOM said:


> Does anyone know if it makes sense to buy out there or before I leave the UK? I'd be very grateful for your thoughts.


I don't know, but even if it didn't make sense, you would be able to buy online from Newegg (both us and china) or similar websites via Aramex shop'n'ship, and considering that it would be vat free, it should be at least on par with uk retail prices even considering shipment and import duties.


----------



## KaiserIOM (Feb 5, 2012)

ziokendo said:


> I don't know, but even if it didn't make sense, you would be able to buy online from Newegg (both us and china) or similar websites via Aramex shop'n'ship, and considering that it would be vat free, it should be at least on par with uk retail prices even considering shipment and import duties.


That's very useful info. I hadn't thought of that. Thank you


----------



## Use Caution (Aug 12, 2011)

KaiserIOM said:


> That's very useful info. I hadn't thought of that. Thank you


Once you get here, get yourself down to the Al Ain shopping mall (manhkool road, bur dubai).. its all techie stuff... beauty is you can haggle with almost anything. Buy components and bang it together yourself (or get them to do it)... use a little caution though as some stuff can be crap, but I generally play them off against each other (around 40 or so shops) to get what I want...


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

From what I have seen, Sharaf DG has some Alienware PCs in their store, but they also have shady advertising practices (i.e. claiming certain advertised prices are printing errors). So, I don't know if I would buy anything from them. 

I would definitely buy something while still in the UK or try to buy the components overseas.


----------



## quattro (Dec 25, 2008)

I'd be inclined to build it myself, you'll be able to tweak to do exactly what you want that way. Plus if you build it yourself you can be sure not to skrimp on the hardware and get the right stuff!


----------



## KaiserIOM (Feb 5, 2012)

I would love to build myself but a virus is attacking my brain (severe ME) so while I might be able to pop in a graphics card I wouldn't have the strength/ concentration to do much more than that.


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

Not sure about Dubai, I myself have gone to Abu Dhabi off Electra street where there are a lot of shops located and you can find good components, top name boards and drivers.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

My gaming laptop came from Newegg. Also try BHphoto (I think that is the name). They have great prices and even paying the fee/tax for having it shipped here, is going to be much better then buying it here.


----------



## Spennie (Feb 8, 2012)

I made a HUGE mistake in this department when I moved to Dubai 3 months ago.

I had an amazing gaming PC I could have brought with me, but I sold it in Canada on the advice of my friend in Dubai that computer components are cheap in Dubai. The opposite is true actually, I spent about three weeks shopping every store in Dubai, including the "computer mall" etc. Stuff is a LOT more expensive here than in any developed country. They basically buy for our normal retail back in Canada... So you'll never negotiate them down to a good deal.

My advice: watch Dubizzle. I ended up picking up a PC better equipped then mine in Canada (except no SSD  ) with a slightly smaller monitor for a steal of a deal. GTX580, 3TB of Hard Drive, i7 2600k Overlocked, aftermarket coolermaster case/cpufan / 1200w Coolermaster PSU, DVD, Rat9 Cyborg Mouse, Steelseries Keyboard, 22" Monitor, Logitech Speaker System and some more random stuff for 6500AED .. Priced all the components separate and it would have been about 9,000AED plus the monitor.

Anyways, my advice is to bring your current PC if you have one. If not then watching Dubizzle is your best bet!!


----------

